

Nodeschool.io - co_pl_te
http://nodeschool.io

======
JPKab
Ok, this is GREAT. It's clear you put a lot of work into this, or maybe the
NPM installation is making it look bigger than it is, particularly with the
stream-adventure.

FYI, the stream-adventure spit out some error codes involving Darwin, but it
seems to have installed with no issue.

I feel like I know Node decently well, but I think this will be a great way to
stay sharp and commit more of what I know to memory vs. constantly referencing
my old code.

The fact that you've created a tool which requires no internet connection or
browser to use is fucking fantastic BTW. I love being able to go somewhere
quiet, internet or not, and just dig into something. Turning off the WiFi just
helps ensure there are no distractions.

Thank you!

~~~
wookimiii
Some of the levels in stream-adventure still need a connection since you need
to install modules (if you don't have them already). Otherwise this was a
great way to learn!

------
switz
I actually came across this last night and completed the entire stream-
adventure. It was significantly more fun than I ever would have imagined. I
wanted to write my solutions in coffeescript so I forked it[0] and enabled
coffeescript support if anyone is interested.

[0] [https://github.com/switz/stream-
adventure](https://github.com/switz/stream-adventure)

PR: [https://github.com/substack/stream-
adventure/pull/18](https://github.com/substack/stream-adventure/pull/18)

------
jedireza
I'm glad it's consumed on the command line instead of a web interface. Very
nice work.

------
Discordian93
As a beginning programmer, what would I need to know before attempting this?
Javascript?

~~~
ChrisAntaki
CodeSchool recently released a free introduction to JavaScript:
[http://www.codeschool.com/courses/javascript-road-trip-
part-...](http://www.codeschool.com/courses/javascript-road-trip-part-1)

This would be a great place to start.

~~~
Discordian93
It's too basic, it doesn't even cover loops, functions or arrays, but thanks
for the suggestion! I already know some javascript, I was just asking if that
is enough knowledge for learning node or if I need to know about MVC concepts,
networking, etc... which I don't.

~~~
ChrisAntaki
Oh, yeah jump right in! Worst case scenario, you learn a few new things.

~~~
Discordian93
Will catch up on a MOOC I'm doing and then will definitely jump into this.

------
publicfig
Looking forward to trying this out! Node is one of those things (well,
probably Javascript in general) that I have learned through use but have never
really followed a proper training path to understand it from the ground up.
While I can't imagine that this is will be exactly that for me, it does seem
like something that could help some of my (admittedly wide) gaps in knowledge
about Node.JS.

------
suhailpatel
This looks absolutely fantastic and the fact it's on my own desktop means I
can use my own tools etc. It seems really well crafted and i'm really looking
forward to learning some Node.

------
jonahx
very nice work. the logo reminds me of james halliday's art -- did he make it?

~~~
xbpx
Yeh this is Substack, I have seen this design and concept evolve over the
course of several nodeconf's and jsconf's.

------
cupcake-unicorn
This looks like a great resource. Are there any other links people can suggest
along the same lines? I know of Codeschool and Codeacademy so far.

~~~
hanley
Treehouse is good but costs $25/month.

------
2mur
Awesome work guys!

contributors:
[https://github.com/nodeschool/nodeschool.github.io/graphs/co...](https://github.com/nodeschool/nodeschool.github.io/graphs/contributors)

------
henryboston
I'm still very new to Node and this has been a great resource ! It's very fun
and engaging and I love that it doesn't hold your hand through the whole
process. Great job!

------
zubinmehta
This is just awesome. Right way of getting streams into your head. In just a
day, I could complete the first two tutorials and I feel more comfortable.

Thanks.

------
ChrisAntaki
This is awesome, it's like an open source CodeSchool. I'm already learning a
ton from the "Stream Adventure" lesson.

------
headcanon
Off topic, but this is the first time on HN where I have seen unanimously
positive comments. This must be good.

------
Smirnoff
This tool is amazing. For those who have trouble installing, try using sudo.
It helped me.

~~~
codygman
You should really know _why_ using sudo fixes your problems before using it
imo. Otherwise you might find your system in an irreparable state one day.

~~~
Smirnoff
I don't know for sure but I think it's because I used brew to install node and
npm. When installing, brew picks a different path, which sometimes causes
problems.

------
matmoody
This is a great starting point. Nicely done! Just hope new lessons pop up
regularly.

------
Iuz
Awesome, thank you very much for the effort.

------
aayala
I read nudeschool.io haha

